# Short Jet Boat Cliphttps://vimeo.com/120258093



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 21, 2015)

Dan river, Halifax Co., VA

https://vimeo.com/120258093


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 22, 2015)

Doesn't look like that much of a drop until your landing. Have any videos of you going up that?


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 22, 2015)

Going up should be fun. Please video that!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 22, 2015)

Not the best. I think the water was a couple inches higher this cellphone clip.

https://vimeo.com/120321184


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 22, 2015)

Doesn't look too bad.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 23, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> Doesn't look too bad.



All depends on the water. Water was a little higher in the going up video.


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 23, 2015)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> huntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't look too bad.
> ...



That's the thing about river running. Every time the cfs flow changes, you can have a whole different river.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 23, 2015)

> That's the thing about river running. Every time the cfs flow changes, you can have a whole different river.



Absolutely. Trust me, going up these rocks when the water is as low in the jumping part will tighten you up even if you went over it the day before. Real fun jumping this thing at night.


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 24, 2015)

When the conditions are right, I'm planning on going over this. I definitely need more flow to make it safely. Wouldn't be fun having to float back 16 miles to the launch.



https://youtu.be/ucWlYJMsBPc


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 25, 2015)

Cool hangout spot! Would take a lot of water to get over that thing....place looks really wide. I think you could probably slide right on up that fish ramp.


----------



## ramrod1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Where is that damn located at on the Colorado?


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 25, 2015)

ramrod1 said:


> Where is that damn located at on the Colorado?



It's about 4-5 miles down river from the 183 bridge. Below Austin TX. There are no close access points. That's what makes it nice if you are able to get there.


----------



## 180proof (Feb 21, 2016)

Hows it going Jonah, I see you're from Halifax Co., I'm from Virgilina. Grew up hunting on the Dan off Ramble Rd back in the late 80's early 90's. Got a question for ya about boating the Banister. Once I retire from the Army (22 Months) i'm coming back home and before that time I'm gonna have my boat. It's either gonna be a 1872 or 2072 Seaark with either a jet or mud motor, my retirement gift to myself. How do you think she'll fit on the Banister. Here in Clarksville TN, we have the big rivers such as the Tenn. River and the Cumberland as well as Lake Barkley and KY Lake. 2072 with 115HP+ are all the norm. Then anyone that hunts has their mud boats for ducks. I'm having to do multi-purpose, since i'll be hunting cats, deer and ducks and I plan to hit Kerr, the Dan, the Staunton, the Banister, etc.... 

Love your RBO site and videos as well, lets me keep in touch with home when I'm oversea's.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 22, 2016)

180proof said:


> Hows it going Jonah, I see you're from Halifax Co., I'm from Virgilina. Grew up hunting on the Dan off Ramble Rd back in the late 80's early 90's. Got a question for ya about boating the Banister. Once I retire from the Army (22 Months) i'm coming back home and before that time I'm gonna have my boat. It's either gonna be a 1872 or 2072 Seaark with either a jet or mud motor, my retirement gift to myself. How do you think she'll fit on the Banister. Here in Clarksville TN, we have the big rivers such as the Tenn. River and the Cumberland as well as Lake Barkley and KY Lake. 2072 with 115HP+ are all the norm. Then anyone that hunts has their mud boats for ducks. I'm having to do multi-purpose, since i'll be hunting cats, deer and ducks and I plan to hit Kerr, the Dan, the Staunton, the Banister, etc....
> 
> Love your RBO site and videos as well, lets me keep in touch with home when I'm oversea's.



Right on! What a small world! I appreciate you checking out my site. Definitely keep in touch and I look forward to meeting one day soon.

I think you would be happier with a jet drive here in this area if you're looking for an "all around boat". Bannister is tight for a 20ft boat or boat with a 72" bottom...real tight. Might have to make an early Spring run with the saw to clear a path.

Take care,

Jonah


----------



## 180proof (Feb 22, 2016)

Ain't it, small world indeed Jonah!!! When I first seen a couple of your vids and then found your page and saw where you guys were from, I was real proud that some good ol boys from home were doing things right and keeping traditions alive. Been home a few times and was real upset with how things were turning out but when I see what you and your family are doing, it's a real good sign things are not all doomed. Keep it up!!!!!

I appreciate the info on the boat and I seen exactly what you mean about the Banister, so i've re-accessed my wants versus my needs. Most the time I'll be up on the Paces end going towards the Milton end of the Dan and when conditions are right I'll brave the Banister, so I'm thinking an 1860MVT Seaark should fit the bill. The only reason I think Seaark is due to the inevitable contact with deadheads and rocks the .125 hull will meet up with. I've even seen a couple washer and dryers around the Paces bridge, lol. With all that, my question now is, how does your jet do just putting along, are you having issues with impeller wear from just churning up sand, etc.... I'm mostly new to this whole boat thing and whats needed for running rivers on one. The only thing I have to go on is when I was growing up me and some old boys I hunted with would run the Dan between Falkland and the sewer plant near the old JP Stevens and bust up some deer. All we had was a little jon with a little 15hp tiller, she did the trick but we had plenty water underneath and it went slow enough to allow us time to react to anything that may've popped up in front of us. Man we hauled some deer in that rascal, dang water line would be a couple inches from taking us under. We'd have it so low we were scared to shift in the least, lol!!!! The perfect definition for young and dumb!!!!!!

Enough rambling from me, yeah bud when I'm home sometime, I'll let you know and maybe I can check out your rig. Occasionally my brother and I will cook us a stew, I'll give you a couple quarts.

Have a blessed one Jonah


----------



## amk (Feb 22, 2016)

Riverdog is there a ramp in webberville or did you have to put in at bastrop?


----------



## 180proof (Feb 22, 2016)

Jonah, whats your hull thickness, .100? How's it holding up? I got to thinking about the added weight and the depth issues that will be encountered and I might forget about the .125 hull. I mean, it's inevitable that all hulls running in conditions of the Banister and the Dan will end up with some war wounds, but I don't see a puncture. Given the metallurgy of a hull of 5052 will stretch approx. 12% before it gives to a puncture. I'd say someone has to be really rootin it pretty damn good to cause that sorta damage.


----------



## Stumpalump (Feb 23, 2016)

Carry a roll of Gorilla Glue brand Duct tape. You can fix a hole in a boat good enough to get you back with it. Pound it flat to close it up and apply tape. Old aluminum canoe trick.


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2016)

Great post! This is what this site is all about!


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2016)

Except for the part where you guys stick your hands in holes for catfish. You guys can keep that......


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 23, 2016)

180proof said:


> Jonah, whats your hull thickness, .100? How's it holding up? I got to thinking about the added weight and the depth issues that will be encountered and I might forget about the .125 hull. I mean, it's inevitable that all hulls running in conditions of the Banister and the Dan will end up with some war wounds, but I don't see a puncture. Given the metallurgy of a hull of 5052 will stretch approx. 12% before it gives to a puncture. I'd say someone has to be really rootin it pretty damn good to cause that sorta damage.



It's .100. So far, so good. I've taken a couple good licks on logs and one good lick on a rock. You can't go wrong with the SeaArk. I looked at those, but they didn't have a hull configuration that I liked. I wanted a forward helm, tunnel hull, in 16ft. An 18 ft boat won't fit into a few of the places I go to shoot fish. I know a local guy that just bought a SeaArk Predator and loves it. I've been drooling over the Rock Proof Boats out of Penn.


----------



## 180proof (Feb 23, 2016)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> 180proof said:
> 
> 
> > Jonah, whats your hull thickness, .100? How's it holding up? I got to thinking about the added weight and the depth issues that will be encountered and I might forget about the .125 hull. I mean, it's inevitable that all hulls running in conditions of the Banister and the Dan will end up with some war wounds, but I don't see a puncture. Given the metallurgy of a hull of 5052 will stretch approx. 12% before it gives to a puncture. I'd say someone has to be really rootin it pretty damn good to cause that sorta damage.
> ...



I hear ya on the configuration, and that's likely something I'll run into with Seaark. I want my console forward and I haven't seen any like that from them, only ones that have been modified. And that's my concern with going production brand, most are "their way or no way" but I don't have custom money. I'm probably just being to picky, especially since this will be my first boat. I really like the layout in your boat. Its setup very close to how I want mine. I'm looking to allow as much room in the back, big cat dreaming!!!!! Maybe even throw some seats in it and get the wife and friends out for some fun. 

Man that Predator is a nice boat, would love to have one. Uncle Sam don't pay me enough now and dang sure ain't when I retire.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 24, 2016)

I know what you mean. I told my buddy I was on a die young retirement plan when I was looking at those Rock Proofs. Haha.


----------



## 180proof (Feb 24, 2016)

I hear ya buddy!!! I'm seeing a seaark jon in my future, bare bones backyard build project. I don't need much, when i duck hunt with my buddy here, my guns never sees the gun box, when i fish with him, my rods lay just fine in the floor. It's more about getting where i want to be. I figure if i can keep her right side up, i'll be OTAY!!!!!! Hell, I've even considered a tiller drive, see tons of those here on the rivers and lakes during duck season, and quite a few are 20'+, loaded down with a whole damn hunting club, dogs and dekes. When I came to TN in 2004, something told me i didn't touchdown in the land of whole lotta smarts, lol.


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 26, 2016)

amk said:


> Riverdog is there a ramp in webberville or did you have to put in at bastrop?




Yes, there is a ramp at little Webberville park and another in big Webberville park. You have to be careful at both though.


----------

